# 4 Ids needed



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry some of the pictures are pretty crappy. Camara isn't that good when it comes to taking pictures of things in water lol. I had the ids for them but i lost the paper i wrote them down on as i keep a list of what i have. So any help on these ones would be great.

1.










2. The one in the background with the yellow stripes. I just got him yesterday and i don't remember him having the color he does right now other then the black lines.










3.










4.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

1. L. perlmutt

2. Ps. flavus (they can look quite drab when not fully coloured up - that looks like a nice male)

3. N. brichardi (daffodil)

4. Not sure, need to see a profile pic


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

#1 Labidochromis perlmutt (male)
#2 Pseudotropheus flavus (male)
#3 is actually Neolamprologus pulcher (daffodil)
#4 is a Hemichromis species.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Oops...Typed one thing and thought another! :lol:


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the ids. I had a feeling those two where males. As they have both got control of the tank for the most part and those 2 are both the new fish..... Even though the Labidochromis perlmutt male won't let the Labidochromis caeruleus out of the corner for very long. It won't even move out of the corner currently. The Labidochromis caeruleus is close to double his the one picking on him size to...


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

hi! not trying to hijack this thread or anything but...

from what i was told i thought an n. brichardi and an n. pulcher were one in the same fish?


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

From the pic that Lab Caeruleus doesn't look like he's doing very well


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS said:


> hi! not trying to hijack this thread or anything but...
> 
> from what i was told i thought an n. brichardi and an n. pulcher were one in the same fish?


They are from the same genus, but are two different species. (Marunguensis is another one that can really cause some confusion!)


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

ah! o.k., thanks!


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

Rift485 said:


> From the pic that Lab Caeruleus doesn't look like he's doing very well


He is doing fine. The day i took those pictures where the first day the new males that where new to the tank that i got the ids of in the thread where getting fussy over who's, who's area. So pretty much the Labidochromis perlmutt wasn't letting him leave the corner very long if at all for the first night he was in there as when the Lab Caeruleus tried to be the aggressor (being he was in the tank first) with the wrong fish as the Labidochromis perlmutt and the other new male added to the tank are both very dominant. There fine for the most part other then the usual chasing here and there but don't do what he was to him no more as i was getting worried about that as well.

Lucky he stopped as i was gonna end up having to doing something if he didn't stop with keeping him in the corner like he was.


----------

